# Bob Sykes



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

25" redfish


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice socks. Those yours?



Good fish and great way to get the kids onboard.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *JoeZ (11/16/2008)*Nice socks. Those yours?
> 
> .


Yeah, they're my socks. Don't tell me YOU'RE not a closet Hanna Montana fan as well


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

I got a pair, they go well with my plaid bermuda shorts. :letsparty

Great pics, those young troopers will remember the trip for a long time to come.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

sounds like you had fun with the kids, good post thanks


----------

